# not sure if this is a health visitor question? regarding sleeping



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Is it bad that Maddy at 3 months only has short catnaps during the day? she goes half an hour or an hour at the longest - but probably only has maybe two or three at most during the day - mostly when i am driving she likes to nod off. she gets exhausted by 5-6pm and then is off for the night - but because of this long long night sleep she sometimes wakes at 5am... or sometimes sleeps through till 7. of course she then gets irritably during the day as she has had such a long night sleep. am i doing something wrong? should i be putting her in a darkened room for sleeps? it's difficult when i go out during the day as she just can't settle anywhere that isn't her own home  as she gets overly stimulated i think.

any thoughts?

fran xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

Some little ones only ever catnap during the day.

You arent doing anything wrong!!

Try putting her into a darkened room during the day..it may or may not work.

You may have to try either going out just in the morning or afternoon..depending on when you feel she would be best having her day time nap. I have to do this with Molly.

Jxx

ps its much more fun being nosey than sleeping you know !!


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

over the last week when i have taken her out in the buggy early afternoon she has had a good old sleep. is this ok or should i really be trying to get her to take deep sleep in a darkened room? sometimes she is flat out in the car seat on the buggy frame which i know isn't great for posture. i haven't tried putting her carry cot on the frame - maybe i should when i take her out? i jsut think she is able to look around in the car seat and then eventually drops off. 

fran x


----------

